# fish play?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My angel who is in a tank by himself pushes the thermometer around the tank. I presume he does it for his own entertainment.
Does anyone else have a fish that 'plays'?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

i have a hockey stick tetra that loves to ride the bubbles from the air stone.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

my dragon goby will get a bubble in his mouth and playwith it for a while, and my leopard bush fish will shoot little jets of water at anything that peaks his interest...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I read an article that recommends setting up little floating balls on waterproof attachments for the fish to play with.
Says fish are quite intelligent and get bored easily if they are alone.
Should tell that to the lFS that has the big flowerhorn by itself and no decor in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

yea! i feel sad for them. they are intelligent fish.


----------

